# Alum creek



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Thinking about hitting Alum tomorrow. Can anyone tell me how muddy it is. Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Was there Tuesday and conditions were perfect South of Chesshire. Somewhat discolored North but very fishable.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

My thinking.... as long as there is water and its not a blizzard... lets go fishing


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Dovans said:


> My thinking.... as long as there is water and its not a blizzard... lets go fishing


but sometimes even in a blizzard right? planning on south pool this evening.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

south pool water was in great shape last night. water temp 76-78. last two times I have been out I have found a rather large pack of bass running bait on the surface. two completely different parts of south pool but both near weed beds. mostly smaller green bass but a few larger ones mixed in.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Water was great in the Middle and North Pools, crappie were hitting pretty good in the middle pool yesterday.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

rutty said:


> Water was great in the Middle and North Pools, crappie were hitting pretty good in the middle pool yesterday.


Jigs yet or still slow trolling minnows?

Saturday morning was slow for us at O’Shay. Water down by sailboat areas was best. Ramp was chocolate milk with less than 3-4” of visibility. We just trolled Flickers and Bandits as we were mainly there to fix my buddies trailer bunks. Wish I had jigs!


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Brahmabull71 said:


> Jigs yet or still slow trolling minnows?
> 
> Saturday morning was slow for us at O’Shay. Water down by sailboat areas was best. Ramp was chocolate milk with less than 3-4” of visibility. We just trolled Flickers and Bandits as we were mainly there to fix my buddies trailer bunks. Wish I had jigs!


We were slow trolling minnow rigs as well as hair jigs tipped with minnows. The water clarity was great. We were tarting the 8-12 fow range and didn't find anything deeper than 12. Our best depth was probably 10-11 foot. The fish wanted the presentation very slow, around .3-.5, if you got above that they would not hit it. White bass were everywhere chasing minnows as well, we caught a bunch of those as well when we accidentally ran into a school.......the poles would just go nuts and you would doubles on.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I've seen you do the triple and quadruple white bass deal at Alum before. I'm even guessing it was in the same area.


----------



## Salamander (Apr 11, 2004)

rutty and I had a pretty good day! It was like a fire drill when those whites were hitting...


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Lundy said:


> I've seen you do the triple and quadruple white bass deal at Alum before. I'm even guessing it was in the same area.


Yes it was!


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Lundy said:


> I've seen you do the triple and quadruple white bass deal at Alum before. I'm even guessing it was in the same area.


The bad part is, if nothing changes in 2 weeks, the tournament will be won from that spot and you know what that means, BUMPER BOATS at its finest!


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Here is the pic from Sunday! We kept a few of those tasty little devils!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Yep, I was in there 2 weeks ago. There is the newly enforced 50 ft rule in the COCC


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Lundy said:


> Yep, I was in there 2 weeks ago. There is the newly enforced 50 ft rule in the COCC


Right, but hard to enforce when everyone is spider rigging and moving. If you are anchored that is a different story, but if you are moving who is getting closer to the other boat, if you were 50ft away when you started and each boat is going the opposite way? My opinion is it is more about just being respectful to each other. 50 ft is a long way away when everyone is spider rigging. I know I was up North last year (the first boat up there) and probably 15 other boats were within 50ft throughout the day. It is going to happen everywhere, not just Big Run. This is the only club you will find this rule, every other one is 50ft of an anchored boat.

Just a rule you can't really enforce is the problem.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Bleeding Minnow - I remember several years ago fishing the Delaware Tournament and it was a blizzard with a little sleet and hail mixed in. Once it hit the water it created a fog. I believe this tournament was put on by Western Auto for a benefit. Other on here probably remember it as well. Needless to say that was a fun day !


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Hasn't been a blizzard but last 2 days in the rain have been pretty good.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Snyd said:


> Bleeding Minnow - I remember several years ago fishing the Delaware Tournament and it was a blizzard with a little sleet and hail mixed in. Once it hit the water it created a fog. I believe this tournament was put on by Western Auto for a benefit. Other on here probably remember it as well. Needless to say that was a fun day !


That was the the OGF tournament about 8-10 years ago (maybe longer). It was so windy, it started out raining if I remember correctly, then switched to sleet that was bouncing off the boat, then switched to snow. It was our spring tournament that year. It was crazy tough fishing.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

That was the very first OGF crappie tournament in 2005. It was held at Delaware. Only 4 limits were caught that day. Check out the results history. Some interesting history and information in there.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Lundy said:


> That was the very first OGF crappie tournament in 2005. It was held at Delaware. Only 4 limits were caught that day. Check out the results history. Some interesting history and information in there.


I will have to update this from the last couple of years.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

When is the fall tournament Kim. Also what lake I may come up to see the weigh in. Miss being there


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

DaleM said:


> When is the fall tournament Kim. Also what lake I may come up to see the weigh in. Miss being there



Dale, what did you forget how to find information in the forums? Hope to see you there!

https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/thr...uterdude-memorial-crappie-tournaments.325192/


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

DaleM said:


> When is the fall tournament Kim. Also what lake I may come up to see the weigh in. Miss being there


This Saturday at Alum Creek!


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Yeah that tournament was fore sure a challenging one - after a couple hours I decided no dipping the hand in the minnow bucket to get a minnow. It was artificial only the rest of the day.


----------

